# Is there a way to auto-subscribe to a thread?



## mxdoom (Sep 11, 2012)

I reply and post only to find I have to go back and subscribe to a thread. Is there a way to set a preference so when I post I automatically subscribe to a thread?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Vostre Roy (Sep 11, 2012)

How the hell did you posted that while being banned?


----------



## Jake (Sep 11, 2012)

Vostre Roy said:


> How the hell did you posted that while being banned?


I second this question


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 11, 2012)

Just an error on my part, I got a little click happy on a certain screen in the Mod station. Carry on.


----------

